# Taming 1 Year Olds



## mariyamix (Apr 8, 2016)

I need some advice please!
I have had 4 budgies for over 1 year now and they are all over 1 years old now. 
I have had so much trouble taming all of them and now they're worse! They only perch on my finger with millet lurring them. My intention when I got them in first place was so I could scratch their head, perch them, play with them etc. But after almost 2 years I cannot!

I've tried to separate them and tame them which is doing okay but one of them just keeps on flying away from me and perching somewhere else! He's very naughty!

I am thinking of giving away 2 of the untamer ones as my other 2 are much better.

Also, whenever I bring them into their "training room", 3 of them DO perch on my finger and stuff but then when they are all back together again they do not?!!! How can I prevent this?

Does anyone have some advice for me, baring in mind that they already are familiar with me and their surroundings and therefore I should not treat them like younger budgies. THANK YOU! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

The fact that they perch on your finger is a very good sign as they clearly aren't afraid of you any more. Many budgies that live in a flock could care less about humans, even when lured with millet. It seems that you'v developed a pretty good relationship with your budgies considering their group situation.

Your budgies are all quite happy in their flock and it isn't that they don't like you, but in fact simply enjoy being in their "flock". Most budgies, when offered the choice between a human and another bird will choose the other bird. In cases where this isn't true, the owner would have already had a very close bond with the budgie at the time the other bird(s) were introduced.

Also, budgies are not "cuddly" birds. After the baby months, budgies prefer not to be touched or stroked. It is rare that a budgie continues to enjoy head scratches, petting, etc.

You should enjoy your budgies for who they are--happy little birds who delight in each other's company and bring you daily joy. Try not to focus on what you haven't achieved with them, and instead consider all that you've accomplished.

Giving birds away is not a good solution. To remove the flock members for selfish reasons will probably only make the remaining budgies more withdrawn and less apt to socialise. 

For now, the best you can do is to continue working with them. It's best to work with budgies one-on-one so their attention is focused on you and not on any other birds in the room.

Be sure to do things patiently and always work at their pace. They may not be receptive at first. But slowly and surely, if you work to earn their trust and not simply to "tame" them, you can build a stronger bond. 

Even just by spending some one-on-one time with each budgie reading to them or talking to them can help.

Be sure to check out the Taming and Bonding section for more tips. Although some of it is geared towards younger budgies, there is sure to be some valuable information among the stickies that you can use.

Taming and Bonding

It's great to have you on the forums and we'd love to meet your flock of four when you get a chance!

Hope to see you around and if you have any questions, please do ask as we'd love to help!

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Have you read the stickies in the Training and Bonding section of the forum?

It would be best for you to work with each budgie one-on-one in a separate room from the three others. 
Using positive reinforcement you can make great progress if you work with the budgies every single day on a regular schedule and a consistent basis.

The goal of this forum is to promote the best practices for the health and well-being of budgies.
Birds are not like dogs. 
You have to make yourself interesting to them to be accepted as part of their flock. 
The alternative is to allow the birds to simply enjoy one another's company. 
Watching them play with one another and have fun is a very rewarding and entertaining endeavor.

At this point in time it is important you put your personal "wants" aside and do what is best for your budgies. 
It saddens me greatly that you would consider "giving away" two of your budgies because they aren't as "tame" as you would like. 
To me, when one adopts a pet, you are accepting responsibility for that little animal and should be willing and able to give it love, attention and the best care possible throughout its entire life.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.you've just gotten some really great and helpful advice from our wonderful friends.I wish you well and many happy years with your budgies.blessings and take care.:albino:


----------

